# How many calories should a large breed puppy get a day?



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Can someone tell me approx. how many calories a growing pup should get a day? I'm switching my 17 week old English Bulldog pup from a C. Natural puppy kibble that is 535 calories per cup to a Fromm Four Star ALS kibble that's 405 calories per cup. He currently gets approx.1,605 calories from 3 cups a day. 3 cups a day of the Fromm means 1,215, which is a difference of 390 calories. However the protein amount is 25% and fat is 16%, which seem appropriate for a growing pup. Will my pup still thrive and gain appropriate weight with 390 less calories a day or do I need to make up the difference with an additional serving? I don't want to overfeed but I also don't want him to get too skinny either! He is gaining at a good rate now and I don't want to compromise that...

Thanks!


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I think your pup will fair just fine. It's actually easier on growing joints if you're puppy is lean and being overweight can be very hard on a growing pup.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

No, nobody can tell you that because there is too much variation from one puppy to the next. Even the same puppy as it develops. I can help you learn how to easily determine how much you should be feeding any dog. 

You should be feeding a puppy chow now. Switching to an adult chow for the larger breeds at 4 months, slows growth and helps develop sturdier joints.

Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different. Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, Labsnothers. This is ery helpful. Just to clarify, did you mean I should be feeding an ADULT chow now. Your next line about switching a large breed pup to an adult chow at 4 months seems to support that. My dog is currently 17 weeks old.

Thanks!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Before you run out of puppy food, buy a bag of adult, really, ALS. Make sure iit has 1.5% or less calcium. Start mixing in more and more 0f the adult until it is all adult after a week.


----------

